# What genres do you listen to?



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I just like making polls! So, here's another one. List all genres that you listen to or have listened to a significant extent.

EDIT: due to mistake, there's no poll, but you can list genres.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

It's been 15 minutes.... will there be a poll, or do you expect us to list the genres?


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

I screwed up with this. Accidentally closed the tab before making the poll.
Is there a way to fix it?
I was also a bit at loss, with so many genres out there... easy to forget something.


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Seems like the only option that remains is that everyone just lists genres they listen to...


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Apart from classical:

- progressive rock (e.g. Genesis, Pink Floyd, Yes, VDGG, Camel, Porcupine Tree, Steven Wilson)
- art pop/rock (e.g. Peter Gabriel, David Bowie, Kate Bush, Tori Amos, Roxy Music, David Sylvian, 10CC)
- top40 hits from my youth, i.e. roughly 1973-1985 (e.g. Eagles, U2, ELO, Sweet, Slade, ABBA)
- singer/songwriters (e.g. Paul Simon, Simon & Garfunkel, Leonard Cohen)

and many others to a lesser extent (jazz, new age, crossover, folk)


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

What is exactly the difference between art rock and progressive rock, and where does contemporary indie rock music fall in that classification?

I am not very knowledgeable but I always associated the term "progessive rock" with long guitar solos, and generally long instrumental parts, did I get it right?


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

1) Classical (from ca. 1450-2018)
2) Metal (from Black Sabbath to Napalm Death)
3) World music (mainly African & Afro cuban and Norwegian!)
4) Disco, funk, soul (hey, that's RnB!)
5) Jazz (only sometimes, after searching Blue Note records or ECM)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

ZJovicic said:


> What is exactly the difference between art rock and progressive rock


Art Rock listens to progressive rock. 

Wikipedia does a reasonable job explaining the various genres:

Progressive rock
Art rock
Indie rock


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Here's how it goes with me, btw:

Classical rock and hard rock - bands from former Yugoslav countries, and also Guns'n'Roses, AC/DC, Deep Purple, some Led Zeppelin, Jimi Hendrix etc...
Psychedelic music of the 60s - Late Beatles albums, Beach Boys, Janis Joplin, early Rolling Stones, etc
Some Reggae - Didn't explore it in detail, but I found that I generally like the sound of reggae music
Folk music - I like exploring folk and traditional music, currently mainly from Celtic region, Balkans and Italy
Some exploration of the 50s rock'n'roll
There are also some dance songs of various genres form 70s through 90s that I like, including the notorious genres of disco and eurodance 

Contemporary indie rock and pop music... St.Vincent, PJ Harvey, etc... just dabbling with it there's so much to explore there. I actually think contemporary music is not so bad, it's more like it's unexplored, usually the commercial stuff is hitting charts, and a lot of good albums stay under the radar.


----------



## San Antone (Feb 15, 2018)

Only *acoustic* versions of the following:

*Jazz*, from 1920s-1960s - especially early Duke, Armstrong and Jelly Roll.

*Blues*, from 1920s-1960s - country blues, mainly

*Old-time/mountain* music, including the newer bands playing a style of this kind of music

*Bluegrass*, a lot of the newer bands

*Early country*, 1930s-1960s

Actually, classical is not my first choice among genres.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

San Antone said:


> Actually, classical is not my first choice among genres.


That's a brave declaration to make. As for me, it's mostly classical all the time. I do listen to some rock on youtube now and then, and there's also some blues for romantic episodes.


----------



## San Antone (Feb 15, 2018)

Bulldog said:


> That's a brave declaration to make. As for me, it's mostly classical all the time. I do listen to some rock on youtube now and then, and there's also some blues for romantic episodes.


I know, but it's true. Classical is outnumbered by the aggregate of all the other genres, but if I were to compare them individually, it would hold its own.


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2018)

A poll-less poll. Cool!

Aside from CM;

Jazz (just getting back into it, after many years away...funny, I thought I'd ditched it permanently)

Blues (in the past)

Rock (this was my first genre, so about 40 years back. I still listen to rock, usually metal or the cerebral stuff that seems to have more sub genres than bands)


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Very little genre-wise in non-classical. Have favorite artists: Johnny Cash, Johnny Winter, Bob Dylan and Neil Young. What genre does that make for?


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Fritz Kobus said:


> Very little genre-wise in non-classical. Have favorite artists: Johnny Cash, Johnny Winter, Bob Dylan and Neil Young. What genre does that make for?


White guys..............


----------



## bz3 (Oct 15, 2015)

Pretty much just classical music and classic country (30s to 70s) for me. Occasionally some 70s or 90s rock, some 90s electronic, or some 50s and 60s (American) folk music.


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

30% Classical; 30% Rock and Pop; 30% traditional Cante Flamenco; 10% Other. No Jazz; no Rap; little Metal. Recent years listening to more World Music, especially of the Maghreb and west Africa.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2018)

Oh yes, a bit of some traditional music: Japanese, Tibetan, Eastern European, Arabic...


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Country (Haggard era to present day)
Rock (1960s to now, whatever name that type of music goes by)
Jazz
Pop (a smattering)


----------

